# Cory Cats!



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Hey guys! *
*I decided to make this thread so everyone could post pics of their corydoras and maybe share a little story about them!  
*
I currenrly only have two cory cats, one albino named Cheese and a peppered named Mac. I know they should be in larger groups and I am planning on getting four more soon! They currently live in a heated/filtered 10 gallon tank with one school of neon tetras. 

I didn't actually ever plan on buying cories but heres their adoption story:
I had just lost a neon tetras from unkown causes so I was left with just 5. I know they need 6 atleast to properly school so I went to petsmart in the hopes of buying one. When I got there, their was only one neon left in the entire store. He was alone in a little tank with cory cats. I ofcourse asked the worker to get him in the bag for me and as she was she said to me, "Why don't I add a cory cat to your purchase?" I was like "No thanks I dont really know anything about them." She then said, "Oh dont worry about that, they are so easy to care for and they keep your tank SOO clean!" So feeling pressured I bought the peppered cory with the neon, and named him Mac. That night I added him to my tank and everything was fine. But then I got online and did a TON of research on them and found they are a schooling fish. So in the morning I went back to petsmart and bought cheese, my albino cory. I was going to get more but since their each 6 dollars I didn't bring enough money, I only had enough for one then food for them with me. I've had them in the ten gal for about 4 months and they are so lovely! I can't until I move then get more! 

Here is Cheese:








Blury but here is mac and cheese (kinda lol):









Can't get one of mac he is TO FAST!!




*Now its your turn!  *


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

i <3 cories! They are so cute. I wish I could have them but my tank isn't big enough


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

I have eight skunk cories in my 45 gallon tank, and I adore them! They are like a little flock of sheep grazing around the bottom of the tank most of the day.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd love some cories, but I have no room.  Cute pics!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm getting Cories soon!! Either Juli or Bronze/Albino if I can find them.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm getting albinos as soon as my 20 gallon is cycled. I can't wait!


----------



## Tyler burkett (Apr 29, 2012)

I love my skunk corrys! i had 4 but one died but my girlfriend is going to get me one for my b-day but they are cute and always make me smile.you guys should check out my pics to see the picture i have of a pair that always hang out together.my favorite thing is when they swim quickly to the top and then back down:-D


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I miss having cories... They have so much personality! Must schooling fish remind me of cows, placid and boring. Cories are more like goats, personable and mischievous!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

The LFS sold me what was labeled as pygmy corys. Turns out they are Panda corys and I just love them. They work very well in my sorority tank and have so far been immune to the hard water. Im looking to get more of them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love my albino cories. Also different species do not school and Albino cories need 15 to twenty gallon tanks not trying to be the bad guy.


----------

